# Death to America!



## Average Joey (May 26, 2006)

This is hilarious......and death to America.

Al Jazeera


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 26, 2006)

I liked the soccer cup


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 29, 2006)

:bigsmile::bigsmile: Mad TV needs to be banned  their so intolerant.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 29, 2006)

"death to the cheerleaders"


----------



## Average Joey (May 29, 2006)

If you liked that,then you`ll love this too.Warning graphic violence:

[video=youtube;X_zoNl_FM_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_zoNl_FM_0&search=timberman[/video]

This one had me in tears laughing so hard!

[Edited on 5-29-2006 by Average Joey]


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 29, 2006)

[video=youtube;y5buCexOwQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5buCexOwQ4&search=sasso[/video]

check this out...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 29, 2006)

That Death to America thing was hilarious.

"I am sorry but my husband only permits me to say 'Death to America'".


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 21, 2006)

Shhhhhhhhhhhh...Don't give Ahmadinajab and his terrorist cohorts any ideas.

That was, um, shall we say, spoofy?


----------

